# tire???



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

what is a good tire grip thing???? such as jack the gripper, paragon etc.???
thanks,
mike


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

It seems to depend on what everyone else at your track uses. I used to be a paragon winter green fan until another driver in my club told me to try his jack the gripper which is what everyone else uses. The car was more stable and the tires didn't glaze over so the traction lasted longer.Keep in mind this is on carpet with foam tires. Id say use what the majority of drivers use. No matter what you use make sure to clean the tires before using the traction compound because thier isn't much sence in prepping the grim on the tire.


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Paragon is hands down the best. TQ stuff works fairly well in certain applications. Jack works good but can have ill effects on your carpet


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

my track (carpet, marshalls) always smells like the pine stuff (ya know the cleaning stuff) dont know what it is though, but it makes me real dizzy...


----------



## ovalrc (Jan 21, 2002)

Marshalls has out-lawed the use of Paragon in the black can, they only allow the white can ( non- smelly stuff ). I also heard TQ has stopped producing tire traction compounds.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

really cause i was there just for the orl race and decided to buy a rc10l4 because iloved the pan cars sooo much, but after an hour i was really dizzy..


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

after an hour i was really dizzy

I thought that was just part of the fun.Lol


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Niftech,Paragon FX,Suntan lotion. I use Niftech and really like it. But have used the others with good success


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

TQ is available. I think I got cleaned out on the TQ8 last week but TQ Max (orange) is in stock and restocking of TQ Mod (purple lable) Im told will be as soon as they have labels for the cans


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

TEAM LOST, That's part of the problem with any indoor race. But it wasn't Paragon that was getting to you. The other so called non scented stuff always makes me feal ill also, where as the paragon tracks I'm fine. I have to go outside to get some fresh air, and still leave with a bad headache. I got so sick at A-korn the last time I went, which is a no paragon track. The other traction compounds are no where near unscented, they just don't smell like wintergreen.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

The bad thing about paragon is that the odor seems to linger on your body/clothes long after you have left the track. I don't know how toxic any of the traction compounds are, but paragon does seem to dry my eyes/nose out. Make sure you drink plenty of water/liquids at the track.

As far as oval racing goes - Paragon seems to be preferred by a lot of drivers. No matter what compound is in use, don't try using another compound on the track. You will get mixed results. IMO to use whatever everyone else is using at the track as you will get the most consistent results.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

mike, i was at the orl race where you dominiated but i left after a half hour to go out side and plaqy catch for a little and went back for about an hour(thats all i could take
) i guess when i race ill bring an air freshener or pit by the door

thanks for all the help guys i guess ill ask more than one local (in case they like )


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

smokefan said:


> Niftech,Paragon FX,Suntan lotion. I use Niftech and really like it. But have used the others with good success


I like paragon ground effects (wintergreen). it works really well for me, the niftech gives me a headache. and makes me sick :drunk: .


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

TEAM lost the only thing that helps me is to get outside, as much as I can, at the non Paragon races.


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

MIKE VALENTINE said:


> TEAM LOST, That's part of the problem with any indoor race. But it wasn't Paragon that was getting to you. The other so called non scented stuff always makes me feal ill also, where as the paragon tracks I'm fine. I have to go outside to get some fresh air, and still leave with a bad headache. I got so sick at A-korn the last time I went, which is a no paragon track. The other traction compounds are no where near unscented, they just don't smell like wintergreen.


same here, ALWAYS have the worst headache at every track I go to because of the tire traction crap but got to use it, niftech is some strong stuff I dont care what it says on the bottle.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

omnis85 said:


> same here, ALWAYS have the worst headache at every track I go to because of the tire traction crap but got to use it, niftech is some strong stuff I dont care what it says on the bottle.


i agree 100000000000%


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

omnis85 said:


> same here, ALWAYS have the worst headache at every track I go to because of the tire traction crap but got to use it, niftech is some strong stuff I dont care what it says on the bottle.


Yeah, i use niftech... it is DEFINATELY some strong stuff... took me several races to get used to the smell, however light it is.... i've learned not to breathe when prepping the tires.... 
its no worse for us than any other compound.....


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

but do ya guys REALLY need tire prep/stuff??? i mean does it help that much??


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

TEAM_lost. said:


> but do ya guys REALLY need tire prep/stuff??? i mean does it help that much??


in ONE WORD: 

YES!
there is NO traction at all without it....


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

really man i need to buy some then befor open house damn....


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

For sure you need it definately the most important thing to do for setup. Tires are the most important thing when it comes to setup IMO. Try running a couple laps without tire prep then put it on give it a few minutes to work and run a few more laps you will be amazed.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

nah ill use glue yea ca itll work so good my car will stick so good it wont move!! lol j/k ill buy some up at marshalls!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know you had heard this a couple of times already, if your running carpet with foam tire, traction compound is a must, like dirtsportsman take a couple of laps with it and without it that way you can see what we are talking about. It will be like driving a different car!!!


----------



## fla-racer57 (Feb 4, 2006)

What does everyone use to clean the tires with once they gum up and loaded up with crap from the carpet


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

Some guys will use lighter fluid and others use motor spray, I've been using simple green.


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

Simple green --- when i remember to clean the tires....


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

I use a wire brush and scrub it off.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

i have used alcohol but i didnt use compounds i raced it on concrete..


----------



## Outlaw 44 (May 27, 2003)

I used to swear by the black Paragon until Eric Salvas "imported" the Coppertone SPF 45 suntan trick up north. Since then I put the Paragon away and never touched it again.

I drip a thin bead all the way around and through the width of the tire, spread it around with a 3/4 inch wide makeup brush (no I don't use makeup at home!), massage the stuff into the tires until I hardly see any remaining lotion on the surface, let it soak 3 to 5 minutes and wipe off. When I wipe the tires off I work the rag into the tire to get that excess that's still in the foam. After I'm done wiping the suntan gives me INSTANT grip that lasts all during the race. I don't even bother with scrubbing the tires on the track during my warmup lap, heck i don't even bother with any warmup lap!

Available in any pharmacy or large department store, instant grip, no smell, the soft hands are a hit with the wife, what more can you ask for!


----------

